# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  حكم الموسيقى

## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم 
من موقع السيد السيستاني حفظه الله :

الاستفتاء: هل يجوز سماع الاناشيد التي يكون فيها صوت الآلات الموسيقية كالبيانو مثلا؟
الجواب: اذا كان الضرب بنحو تنبعث منه موسيقى تناسب مجالس اللهو و اللعب فلا يجوز الاستماع. 


الاستفتاء: هل يجوز الاستماع الى الموسيقى كخلفية لبعض الاناشيد و الكلمات التي تتحدث عن فضائل اهل البيت . و كذلك عند مشاهدة البرامج التلفزيونية. ايضاً ما هو حكم استخدام النغمات الموسيقية الموجودة في اجهزة الموبايل ( الهاتف النقال ) ؟
الجواب: لا مانع إلاّ اذا كانت بكيفية تناسب مجالس اللهو و اللعب. 


الاستفتاء: ما المقصود من الموسيقى المناسبة لمجالس اللهو واللعب؟ 
الجواب: ما يتعارف عزفه في مجالس اللهو . 


الاستفتاء: ماحكم شراء ألعاب للاطفال التي على شكل الآلات الموسيقيه ؟ 

الجواب: اذا كان بنحو يناسب مجالس اللهو و اللعب فلا يجوز . 


الاستفتاء: ما هو حكم سماع الاناشيد الاسلامية المحصوبة بالالات الموسيقية ؟
الجواب: لا مانع منه مادامها لا تناسب مجالس اللهو و اللعب. 

الاستفتاء: ما هو رأيكم في الموسيقى والأغاني ? 
الجواب: تحرم الموسيقى المناسبه لمجالس اللهو و اللعب و الاغاني حرام .

الاستفتاء: هل يجوز شراء أشرطة الموسيقى الكلاسيكية أو الاستماع إليها ؟
الجواب: يجوز . 

الاستفتاء: هل النشيد الوطني المصحوب بالموسيقى حرام ؟ وهل يجوز سماعه وترديده ؟ وهل الأناشيد الدينية المصحوبة بالموسيقى حرام ؟ وهل يجوز استعمال الموسيقى من أجل إعطاء رهبه للجمهور وشد انتباههم ؟

الجواب: لا مانع من الاستماع إليها إن لم تكن بكيفة تناسب مجالس اللهو واللعب وإلا فالأحوط وجوباً ترك الإصغاء إليها . 

الاستفتاء: ماهو حكم الموسيقى بجميع أنواعها ؟
الجواب: الموسيقى المناسبة لمجالس اللهو واللعب حرام ولا يحرم غيرها .

----------


## أمل الظهور

السيد صادق الشيرازي حفظه الله :

س702) هل يجوز تعليم الأطفال الأناشيد الإسلامية التي فيها موسيقى؟
ج) إذا كان غناءً، لا يجوز.

س703) ما الحكم في استخدام الموسيقى في المجالس والتعزيات والمواكب الحسينية؟
ج) البعض المتعارف جائز، لا مطلقاً.

س705) ما حكم الموسيقى غير المطربة؟
ج) إذا كان غناءً أو بآلة لهو، لم يجز.

س706) من يحدد الموسيقى المطربة أو غير المطربة، أو بأنها مشكوكة؟
ج) العرف.

س710) هناك بعض أنواع الموسيقى التي لا يكون القصد منها الإطراب والتلهي (الموسيقى الكلاسيكية) والتي يقال إنها تؤثر في هدوء الأعصاب وهي توصف في بعض الحالات للعلاج من قبل الأطباء مع العلم بأنها مما يأنس بها الكثير من الناس، وهكذا الحال في بعض الأناشيد الحماسية الحربية التي ليس الهدف منهما الطرب وليست من مجالس أهل اللهو والفسق. فهل يجوز الاستماع إليها؟
ج) إذا سميت لهواً لم يجز.


فتاوي  السيد الخامنئي حفظه الله 

س1357: ما حكم الموسيقى الكلاسيكية(الهادئة) وشكرا...؟ 
ج: الموسيقى إذا كانت لهوية ومتناسبة مع أهل اللهو والمعصية فهي حرام وإذا لم تكن كذلك فلا مانع منها. 

س (42):
ما هو المميز للموسيقى المحللة عن الموسيقى المحرمة؟ وهل الموسيقى الكلاسيكية محللة؟ حبذا لو تعطوننا ضابطة لذلك؟
ج: ما كانت منها تعد بنظر العرف من الموسيقى اللهوية المطربة المتناسبة مع مجالس اللهو والباطل، فهى الموسيقى المحرمة، بلا فرق فى ذلك بين الموسيقى الكلاسيكية وغيرها، وتشخيص الموضوع موكول الى نظر المكلف العرفي، والموسيقى التي ليست كذلك لا بأس بها فى نفسها. 

س (44): 
ما هو المقصود من الموسيقى المطربة اللهوية؟ وما هو طريق تشخيص الموسيقى المطربة اللهوية من غيرها؟ 
الموسيقى المطربة اللهوية هى التى تخرج الانسان نوعا عن حالته الطبيعية بسبب ما تحتويه من خصائص مما تتناسب مع مجالس اللهو والمعصية، والمرجع فى تشخيص‏الموضوع هو العرف. 

س (46): 
هل المعيار فى حرمة الموسيقى كونها مطربة لهوية فقط، ام يؤخذ ايضا مقدار ما تتضمنه من الاثارة؟ واذا كان فيها ما يدفع المستمع الى الحزن او البكاء فما هو حكمها؟ وما هوحكم قراءة وسماع الغزليات التى تعرف بصورة اللحن الثلاثى والمصحوبة بالموسيقى؟ 
ج: الميزان فى ذلك، ملاحظة كيفية الموسيقى والعزف، بحسب طبعها مع جميع خصوصياتها ومميزاتها، وانها من نوع الموسيقى المطربة اللهوية المناسبة لمجالس اللهو والفسق ام‏لا، فما تكون بحسب طبعها من نوع الموسيقى اللهوية تكون حراما، سواء تضمنت الاثارة ام لا، وسواء دفعت المستمع الى الحزن والبكاء او الى غير ذلك ام لا. 
واذا كانت‏الغزليات المصحوبة بالموسيقى على هيئة الغناء او العزف اللهوي المناسب لمجالس اللهو واللعب، فهى حرام. 

س (47): 
ما هو الغناء؟ وهل هو صوت الانسان فقط ام يعم الاصوات الحاصلة من الالات؟ 
ج: الغناء هو صوت الانسان اذا كان مع الترجيع المطرب المتناسب مع مجالس اللهو والمعصية، ويحرم التغنى على هذا النحو، وكذا الاستماع اليه. واما الاصوات الحاصلة من‏الالات فليست غناءا، ولكنها اذا كانت من آلات اللهو الخاصة، او كان للاصوات الحاصلة منها عنوان الموسيقى المطربة اللهوية، فهى حرام ايضا. 

س (57): 
تبث احيانا من الاذاعة والتلفزيون بعض الالحان الموسيقية التى تتناسب مع مجالس اللهو والفسق، بحسب اعتقادي، فهل يجب على الامتناع عن الاستماع اليها ومنع‏الاخرين ايضا منها؟ 
ج: اذا كنت ترى انها من نوع الموسيقى المطربة اللهوية المناسبة لمجالس اللهو، فلا يجوز لك الاستماع اليها. ولكن نهى الاخرين عنها من باب النهى عن المنكر موقوف على إحراز أنهم يرون فيها رأيك من كونها من نوع الموسيقى المحرمة. 

س (65): 
يبث احيانا من الاذاعات العربية بعض الالحان الموسيقية، فهل يجوز الاستماع اليها شوقا للاستماع الى اللغة العربية؟ 
ج: يحرم الاستماع الى الموسيقى اللهوية المتناسبة مع مجالس اللهو والمعصية مطلقا. ومجرد الشوق الى سماع اللغة العربية ليس مبررا شرعيا لذلك.

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اختي ام العبابيد*


*وعساك على القوة* 



*وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك* 


*تحياتي لك*


*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## الباسل

احسنتي اختي الكريمة على الاستفتاء الرائع بارك الله فيك واعطك الصحة والعافية.
اخوك
الباســــــــــــــــــل

----------


## ترخيما

أختي أمل الظهور الله يعطيكي العافيه على اهالفتاوى 
أنه من مقلدي سماحة السيد السيستاني 
عندي أشكال  أتمنى توضحيه ألي 
ألي فهمته  أن الموسيقى حلال بشرط أن لاتناسب مجالس اللهو واللعب 
أنزين كيف أعرف أنها ماتناسب مجالس الهو والعب وآنه مارحت هالأماكن  :wacko: 
وأكرر شكري لكي 
تحياتي لج

----------


## أمل الظهور

اشكركم على مروركم الكريم 

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة 

أما عن سوال الأخت ترخيما 

فأسفه لا أستطيع فتواك ..تقدر تدخل الموقع وتتأكد من نفسك 


مشكورين 

وربي يعطيكم العافية

----------

